# Amazon LED Strips



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Currently making a DIY stand and canopy and was looking at LED's.

I found this set on Amazon and was wondering if this would be suffice for a 40 gallon breeder?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GL ... d_i=507846

Here is their waterproof version

http://www.amazon.com/Hitlights-Weather ... rproof+led

I know nothing about LED's, so I want to ask.. is this ok to use?

If not, can anyone refer me to any LEDs on Amazon or elsewhere that I can use for my hood?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

The waterproof ones would be what i would use and make sure you get the adapter


----------



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, but are they bright enough?


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

don't know how bright they are, but I notice the color is 'cool white' which is around 3000k, and not very ideal in my opinion for your (my) viewing pleasure.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Get the 3825 LED on Ebay. They're usually around $9 shipped from China. I got 1 roll of white and 1 roll of blue. Use a 12V adapter from my old wireless router as power adapter. Make sure you DON'T CUT the strip unless you're done. They're flexible so if you want to bend the strip around the corner, it's quite easy. If you cut the strip and you splice them together, you will regret it because they're hard to solder. 
This is my DIY LED with 2 different modes (different # of strips on at the same time). Looks way better in person. Tank is 75G, 24" deep and the light penetrate it just fine. Overall, I spent about $15 for this setup.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Forgot to post this picture. Notice how I run the strip multiple times around the fixture to ensure brightness. See how I bend it? Just don't cut them unless you're done. The circle part is how I stapled the 2 strips together, connecting +/- and soldered the joint. Waterproof has nicer white at about 6500K compare to non-waterproof at 6000K. But I'd go with non-waterproof because it's easier to work it.


----------



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually the strip lights are rated at 6000K.

If you look at the hitlights website, they have a video showing how bright they are. I think I'll be getting the waterproof strip today.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## xfoxx (May 18, 2013)

the LED strip is 5050 cool white LED strips,the color temperature about 6000-6500k,i think it's enough bright.....


----------

